# Older Craftsman 42" riding mower



## zenbob (Apr 11, 2011)

I have an older craftsman mower, model #917.257631 and I have the same starter problem as RKDOC.

I need a wiring diagram to trace the ignition wiring.

My ignition switch only has five posts instead of the newer seven post switch.

The solenoid and switch are new, but when I turn the key, the starter will not engage. It will run if I jump the solenoid.

The safety switches have been bypassed.

Thank you, Bob


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

if my memory is any good you know there is a inline fuse somewhere in the harness under the hood.


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

The fuse is in the wiring just beyond the solenoid. Best of luck


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

zenbob said:


> I have an older craftsman mower, model #917.257631 and I have the same starter problem as RKDOC.
> 
> I need a wiring diagram to trace the ignition wiring.


I don't know if this diagram will help or not.I think 30yearTech posted this awhile ago for someone else.Hope this helps.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=58457&d=1209044314


----------



## zenbob (Apr 11, 2011)

*Thanks To All*

Thanks to all that responded.

I put a test light on the switch to check for power and had to switch the small red wire on the solenoid to the same side as the wire from the battery.

This gave me power to the solenoid white wire when I turned the key, but solenoid still would not engage the starter.

Come to find out, the solenoid I put on when I replaced the old one did not have an internal ground. The old solenoid had two large posts for the red wires and one small knife blade post for the white wire. The new one had two knife blade posts, and one is for ground.

The wiring diagram helped me figure this out. I put a ground wire on and everything works fine. 

Thanks again for the help.

Bob


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Glad to hear everything is back in order.DIY success is a wonderful thing,good job!


----------



## ziggerousmaxx (Jul 26, 2012)

first timer here ...and man im so glad i joined...thank you soooooooooo much...u r awesome...great job....thanks again:thumbsup:


----------

